# OMFBOT - Open Source Build Bot



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

OMFBOT is a little bot I put together to run nightlies for our OMFGB rom. Me and Khazmek are working on getting it more generalized, so that anyone can use it seamlessly with their roms.

Features - \
-Twitter Updates
--OMFBOT uses the ttytter command line twitter application. It sends out tweets with links when new builds are updated.
-Auto Manifest Updates
--Our Nightly builds rely on json parsing to populate our nightly builds, in a similar way to how Rom Manager does it (we believe). OMFBOT will auto generate the manifest with the new nightly entry and push to github, updated the lists across all relevant devices.
--If you interested in adding this feature to your build, check out https://github.com/OMFGB/packages_apps_Addons/commits/ for some info on how we did it.
-Auto Server Updates
--OMFBOT will not only compile, but also upload the new builds to a specified ftp.

https://github.com/r2DoesInc/OMFBOT


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice r2. Looks pretty good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

oo this looks great. Thanks for posting this r2


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, nice one! I was looking at built bots myself a few weeks back but this has way more features.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

im trying to get it more generalized, so any help you want to offer is welcome


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Send me an email or PM if you need some help, I'd be happy to! Would be quite useful on my end as well so it would work out well.

Email: jonathongrigg *located in the wonderful world of* gmail

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

if your looking to help, just send us a pull request on github, its the easiest way to do it.

moatky we are just trying to get the more rom specific stuff taken out, a way to define the users lunch menu, etc.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> if your looking to help, just send us a pull request on github, its the easiest way to do it.
> 
> moatky we are just trying to get the more rom specific stuff taken out, a way to define the users lunch menu, etc.


Sure, so basically having all the config options in the one file which can be customised for each setup? I will see what can be done.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

right. sounds perfect


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

First pull request sent, early changes







please verify it works, I may have accidentally done something wrong with variables and not picked it up myself.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I just re-wrote this so it builds kernels...if anyone is interested, ill post the source.


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

please post the source. send us a pull request with your modifications.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> please post the source. send us a pull request with your modifications.


Will do.
EDIT: pull requests sent...sorry for the messy commit


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

having some issues with it, and trying to get the mecha stuff added in. im going to try and merge all the commits sometime this week.


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

im going to have to creat a new brach for my specific setupi. i realized last night that whith the mecha and the other little stuff int here, i need to branch my personal bot off of the mainline branch. thats one of my projects for this week.

Rootz is also giving away a free charge, id appreciate votes 
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?924-Developer-phone-give-away...-The-Droid-Charge....


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Voted for you, good luck!

I think there should be a base generic setup on the main branch then you could fork it (or branch it in your case) to make your own custom version.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

is there a way i can get this moved to the general development thread? i didnt realize it was provate


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> Voted for you, good luck!
> 
> I think there should be a base generic setup on the main branch then you could fork it (or branch it in your case) to make your own custom version.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S


i got it setup that way last night i believe


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> is there a way i can get this moved to the general development thread? i didnt realize it was provate


done


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

awesome, i hadnt realized that it was in the private section. i was trying to figure out why it was barely getting looked at 
thanks


----------

